# I finally got the wife to stop listening to the dog whisper



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

she has been following his instructions to a tee and i could see it was breaking Caleb's spirit and I knew in my heart that intimidation and pack leader mentality was causing him to withdraw into himself.

this is the first golden that we got that was trained to show and 9 months old when we got him and he did not have the social skills our other GRs had since we got them as pups. He is a little mouthy and he loves to standup on his back legs and be hugged, which my wife hates. I say its not the same as a dog jumping up on you where he puts force on you as a way of dominating a person. he gently rises up and puts his legs around you and squeezes in tight for a hug. 

anyway it was a miserable time, always trying to point your finger at him or poke him when he did that. 

I really think his idea of rolling a dog on his back and dominating him if he shows aggression will only make the dog meaner and put you in risk of getting bit


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm glad your wife has "seen the light." Cesar has a lot to account for... there are a lot of unhappy pooches in the world because their owners mimic his techniques, even though the show says "don't try this at home." 

BTW we solved the issue you describe by only allowing it when we invite it. I say "hugs" and slap my stomach, and the dog can jump up and hug us. Both our Goldens do this now but not when we don't invite it.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

I've gotta say, "The Dog Whisperer" is a guilty pleasure, but mostly because I enjoy watching different dog breeds, and seeing different dog behaviors. It seems like he subscribes to some version of dominance theory, which seems to me to be complete rubbish.

I was talking to someone this weekend who was talking about how his father used to be a very effective dog trainer (circa 1940s or 1950s), but he was awfully tough (and mean) on the dogs, and it was just more evidence to me that there are lots of ways to get dogs to do what you want them to do, but I'd rather get my dogs to do what I want them to do while still respecting them and treating them with dignity.


----------



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

our dogs in the past always obeyed because they loved us and that is not the kind of training the whisper teaches


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Caesar is a double edged sword. On one hand he brought dogs back into popular culture and made people realize that they needed to exercise their animals. On the other hand he began with very confrontational methods which I've noticed he's softened significantly as he became a better dog trainer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you can reverse the damage done and spark his joyful spirit again. Golden Retrievers are not suited to the dominance methods at all, and you are right it can break their spirit.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is a reformed jumper. He does slowly raise up to hug myself, brother, and parenty- Only us. He will just sigh and look at you then smile and repeat a few times.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wish i could break my dog spirit from jumping on people, he is two and a half, i think he jumps,because he gets nervous,or scared, i have not been able to do it.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I like Ceaser. Different strokes for different dogs so to speak. However most the time he needs to train the owners (as most trainers do) on how to train their specific dogs.

I don't tolerate the jumping. Although Goldens are just being playful they are big and could easily knock someone off their feet and danger them.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

He has a line...something like "I rehabilitate dogs and train people." I think that, in the abstract, is very good. Getting across to people that it's not only the dogs that need training is step number one.

But like I mentioned earlier, there are lots of ways to get a dog to obey you. Choosing reasonable methods that respect the animal's dignity is the least we owe them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He was the toast of the town,for a while.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I just started watching it from the first season, right now it doesn't look like he's being very alpha, except when he pinches the dog to get him to stop barking


Tuco my new little puppy born October 2, 2012


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I know my golden would not respond to the aggresive treatment. It would confuse him.

I think the early shows were intended to help people who had "red" dogs. Dogs that had a history of bad behavior and the owners were at the end of their rope and Ceaser was the last resort before doing something drastic such as putting the dog to sleep. And these dog owners did need to be trained. But, those shows were dealing with a specific type of dog. Ceasar's methods for those kinds of dogs are entirely inappropriate for dogs like mine. To me that was obvious.

However, as a person who goes to dog parks, I can tell you for sure Ceasar's advice of "be calm but assertive" is right on the mark. I see too many dog park people whose approach is psycotic and hysterical. And their dogs sure show it!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

" I can tell you for sure Ceasar's advice of "be calm but assertive" is right on the mark"

I certainly can agree with the be calm but I would be wary of telling people to be assertive as some may read the definition and be aggressive with their dogs. 

*as·ser·tive*

/əˈsɜr tɪv/ http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/IPA_pron_key.htmlShow Spelled [uh-sur-tiv] http://dictionary.reference.com/help/luna/Spell_pron_key.htmlShow IPA 
adjective 1. confidently aggressive or self-assured; positive: aggressive; dogmatic:




" I see too many dog park people whose approach is psycotic and hysterical. "

I don't think any professional dog trainer would teach people to be psycotic and hysterical.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea, there's this woman I always see at the dog park who is always flipping sh&t at her poodle for eating sticks and it never works


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Door said:


> I see too many dog park people whose approach is psycotic and hysterical. And their dogs sure show it!


I do too. And I see it it human parents also


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

OutWest said:


> I'm glad your wife has "seen the light." Cesar has a lot to account for... there are a lot of unhappy pooches in the world because their owners mimic his techniques, even though the show says "don't try this at home."
> 
> BTW we solved the issue you describe by only allowing it when we invite it. I say "hugs" and slap my stomach, and the dog can jump up and hug us. Both our Goldens do this now but not when we don't invite it.


Great idea, my pup also loves to do this when we come home after being away for a bit longer than usual. Normally we don't allow it, but now that I think of it, it is more of a "gentle" raise and squeeze versus the jumping onto you.


----------

